# Chuff-chuff-chuff



## -Oy- (Mar 15, 2018)

I do like a steam train.

In fact I'm quite partial to trains in general 

This is A4 Class 60009 Union of South Africa at Townsend Fold a few weeks back. It was visiting the East Lancashire Railway as part of their Spring Steam Gala.


----------



## Lara (Mar 15, 2018)

Pretty cool. I've never seen one like that. Good photo. You would enjoy Meanderer's thread in the "Days Gone By" forum. The thread is called "All The Live Long Day".


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2018)

Wonderful photo there!  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

I love Steam trains...don't live close enough to get any photos of them, but that is a spectacular photo....


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2018)

Great shot. Talk about streamlining!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2018)

I never saw a train like that. Cool.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 15, 2018)

Many thanks for the comments folks


----------

